# Al3x's Tastebox Experience



## Al3x (7/7/14)

So, I have just received the tastebox, cant wait to get this thing opened and start putting my taste buds on the vape juice rollercoaster.

I am still a "newbee" vapor but will try to give my take on the juices that in the box.

I am not into the tobacco flavors so I would not be sampling most of these flavors.


----------



## Al3x (7/7/14)

Packaged nicely and very presentable little box. All juice individually wrapped in zip lock bags.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Enjoy!! I have a tastebox here aswell and need to taste the last couple of juices before sending it on the the next taster

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (7/7/14)

sorry for the dumb question, but where did you get the tastebox? AM looking for it everywhere. is it forum based?


----------



## Al3x (7/7/14)

First up vapour mountain legends Monroe 
Very nice juice, a good mix of flavours imo 
Mint chocolatie with hints of berries, banana and very slight tobacco on exhale. Will definitely be getting some of this month end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (7/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> sorry for the dumb question, but where did you get the tastebox? AM looking for it everywhere. is it forum based?


@HPBotha It's under forums-community-taste box add your name to taste box recipients

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

Second totally wicked sex on the beach
A bit passion fruity and citrusie all in one. Good vape but not an ADV for me. Will be good relaxing by the pool on a hot day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

Third up lekka vapors cherry 
OK cherry flavor but has something "not so nice" on exhale. Def not for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (8/7/14)

4th VM chocolate mint 
Great taste, just the right amount of mint. Dark chocolate taste but the good kind. A bit heavy for me at 18mg. But will get some at 3 or 6,should be great

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Al3x (9/7/14)

5th VK Mango
Not a fan of mango but surprisingly a very nice vape. Good mango taste and leaves a pleasant aftertaste. Mango lovers will def enjoy this 1


----------



## Al3x (9/7/14)

6th Smokies banana ice
Very nice vape, comes alive at 15watts for me. Not full of flavour but yet surprisingly the good subtle tastes just works. Would have liked a bit more banana but it's good as is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (9/7/14)

7th vape mob ecto plasma 
Has to be in my top 5. Berry and citrus flavor with a hint of extra lime. Only wish there was more so I could fill up my mpt3. Gonna place an order for this soon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Al3x (10/7/14)

8th liqua tiramisu
A hazelnut chocolate coffee vape. More of a dessert vape but enjoyable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

